# Anyone got tips for speed painting?



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm facing the prospect of painting up around 75+ Mordians in hopefully a short space of time, anyone got any tips for speed painting a large amount of units to a decent standard?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

For IG, one good method would be to use wahses after you have painted the base coat. Depends on the colour scheme you use if this will work though.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

also, in units of about ten-twenty, basecoat the model with a large drybrush using the predominant coulour, then wash it with chosen wash, then move on to do the next most used colour, and keep doing that, except with the next colours use a smaller brush so you dont get any spills onto your already painted colour.

and try to add variation in the models, otherwise you get really bored with painting the same thing so many times.


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm guessing but, have out the paints out that you plan to use, including no others. Plan what colours washes your going to use, and stick to it. Keep everything close so you don't have to get up and look for it. Have multiple wash pots, if you're using metallics, light and dark colours - so you dont have to get up and change it.

I'm suggesting these as if you dont do them then you'll waste valuable time - seeing as you said you want to do it quickly. 


I've never done it though, but logically it makes sense.


Slappy.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

If your looking for an alternate painting style, try this:

Prime black
Dry brush Codex Grey
Dry brush Fortress Grey
Dry brush White

This grey-scales the model, now what you want to do is use all washes to complete it. Typical one layer of a wash will be sufficient for a color. If you don't have a wash of the appropriate color, use a very thin version of a normal paint to cover. Heres an example of how this looks. This model took me approximately 15 min to paint:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

If your looking for an alternate painting style, try this:

Prime black
Dry brush Codex Grey
Dry brush Fortress Grey
Dry brush White

This grey-scales the model, now what you want to do is use all washes to complete it. Typical one layer of a wash will be sufficient for a color. If you don't have a wash of the appropriate color, use a very thin version of a normal paint to cover. Heres an example of how this looks. This model took me approximately 15 min to paint:



















Its certainly table worthy, but its not fantastic. It is however, very fast.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Pherion

That is a damn fine suggested technique. I have to try it but it does sound really fast.
REPk:


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I ordered my paints today. I will be using Vallejo Model Colour, I used Citadel paints back in the day, but everyone seems to say Citadel aren't what they used to be. However, Boltgun Metal will be Citadel as I hear there metallics are still the best. I will use Citadel names here as they seems to be the logical reference point.

*Primer *
Plasti-kote Super Spray Matt Black

*Colours*
Dark Angels Green
Snot Green
Chaos Black
Adeptus Battle Grey
Ogryn Flesh (wash)
Bleached Bone
Skull White
Elf Flesh
Skull White
Badab Black (wash)
Boltgun Metal
Calthan Brown 

*I understand that watering down is the best way to paint, what kind of paint to water ratio should I use?*

*Scheme*
I plan to paint clothes green
Tassels will be bone/white
Gun stock will be black with barrel and sights boltgun metal
Boots and hat will be black

Thanks for all the prompt input. Guess I will try to paint all the models at once but do one coat a day; failing that 10-20 models at once sounds more practical. 

Thanks for the technique Pherion, that model looks sweet and sounds like a good technique to try. Don't know how well it will work though with my colour scheme. I guess there's is always the (inevitable) future armies to try it on!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

as said before, drybrush then wash. If your looking for speed only drybrush one highlight color.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Plasti-kote Super Spray Matt Black isnt a primer is a spray paint, it may not work well on plastic or metal,could even damage plastics.
might be fine but i would test it first, i have seen hundreds of model ruined by using the wrong paint. not to mention its as expensive GW primer


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Re Primer, I've read up on the various sprays and people seem to prefer so many different ones its not worth following any brand in particular unless it works for you. I remember having some Smurfs back in the day which I primed with GW primer and they got all the detail obscured. I've seen test minis primed with the Plasti-Kote Black and coverage seemed good and its over £2 cheaper than GW stuff and B&Q is a lot closer to where I live than GW


----------



## Kaizer (Aug 14, 2008)

*The Army Painter*

I suggest you check out the www.thearmypainter.com

Its really fast and simple. Its been used alot at my local store, and there are alot of very nice miniatures done using this. Its not 'eavy metal quality, but its above most beginners. Just a nice idea


----------

